
Show HN: Whatigot.bash – Prints a list of installed software and their versions - Bilge-
https://github.com/ScriptFUSION/whatigot.bash
======
nitemice
Love this idea, but the currently supported list is pretty short (15), and
adding more items will get tedious fast!

~~~
Bilge-
If everyone added their favourite software it wouldn't be so tedious.

